# Pareja de hecho help plzz!!



## Anderson (Aug 20, 2015)

Hi all members of the forum, I have been here with you for weeks and weeks and i learned a lot from you but now i need help in specific thing which is civil register or what called (pareja de hecho) in spanish, anyway here is the thing:


--One of the requirements for pareja is certificate of bachelorhood and you can get this from country of orgins right, but cant bring this because my country dosnt support that (not give me this certificate), what other posibilities/solutions?



I am in love madly with cougar plzz help me!!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Anderson said:


> Hi all members of the forum, I have been here with you for weeks and weeks and i learned a lot from you but now i need help in specific thing which is civil register or what called (pareja de hecho) in spanish, anyway here is the thing:
> 
> 
> --One of the requirements for pareja is certificate of bachelorhood and you can get this from country of orgins right, but cant bring this because my country dosnt support that (not give me this certificate), what other posibilities/solutions?
> ...


I lived in Colombia for a while. I was required by the Colombian authorities to have some kind of legal document (can't remember what it was now, something to do with criminal records) that the British authorities didn't give so I had to go to Scotland Yard no less to get a paper saying that the British authorities did not release this information. Maybe that's what you have to do, get an official form saying that this document doesn't exist in your country.


----------



## mono (Jan 22, 2016)

Anderson do you mean that you cannot contact the authorities for personal reasons?


----------



## Anderson (Aug 20, 2015)

@Mono i can contact my authorities but they wont provided me this paper.


----------



## Anderson (Aug 20, 2015)

@pesky wesky i have talked to them before traveling they stated that cant provide sensitive info for outside, i dont know what to do


----------



## mono (Jan 22, 2016)

You may have to tell the Spanish authorities what you said here. Maybe your partner or othe r 'witnesses' could verify for you


----------



## Anderson (Aug 20, 2015)

Spanish autho is not like Colombian they so strict even on small details, i have heard in col just pay for auth and you good to go and here in Spain im just stuck and my country of orgins wont even think of doing anything....


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

The certificate you need doesn't exist in the United States either, making it impossible for Americans to prove to Spanish officials that they are single. 

The solution? The American embassy here in Spain will provide a certificate that the Spanish officials accept. 

So why don't you get in touch with your embassy to see if they can help you? You can't be the only person from your country wanting to marry/become a pareja de hecho here in Spain. Your embassy must know what you need to do.


----------



## Anderson (Aug 20, 2015)

I tried before but they refused to hand me any kind of paper i will try later it seems they dont want us to marry foreigners, by the way i want clarify something i am from Qatar but originally from India i heard not just my country all GCC.


----------



## mono (Jan 22, 2016)

Try finding a Gestor or Citizen's Advice Bureau in Spain to walk you through this. Gestor will cost money but not too much. Cit Ad Bur is free


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

kalohi said:


> The certificate you need doesn't exist in the United States either, making it impossible for Americans to prove to Spanish officials that they are single.
> 
> The solution? The American embassy here in Spain will provide a certificate that the Spanish officials accept.
> 
> So why don't you get in touch with your embassy to see if they can help you? You can't be the only person from your country wanting to marry/become a pareja de hecho here in Spain. Your embassy must know what you need to do.


Yes, this is similar to my post.


----------

